# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Учеба и дальнейшая перспективая

## kusanagi

Здраствуйте, хотел спросить совета у знающих и просто опытных по теме людей.

В связи с текущей ситуацией и полным непониманием как будут развиваться события с этим вирусом и экономикой решил подстраховаться и получить что то с возможностью удаленной работы (а возможно и переезда в другую страну).

Во первых из физически обучающих учереждений в Одессе мне хорошо известны только Hilel и ШАГ, побывал и в первом и во втором, во втором как то все по советски лампово, все тебе покажут расскажут, посадят, обьяснят, завалят бумажками, все выглядит вообщем как старый добрый ламповый университет, которых у меня 2 за плечами, где твое будущее полностью предсказуемо до вручения диплома. В Hilel же обратно картина, где вообщем то для общения с абитуриентами не предусмотрено кабинета и в целом ощущение такое что все куда то бегут, все делают на коленке и в целом возможно знают что и как делать заранее.
Есть есть онлайн конторы типа SkillBox, foxminded какие то еще с десяток -box и skill- сайтов, со скиллбоксом насколько я иногда могу сделать выводы из новостей был недавно какой то скандал.

Во вторых, из насколько я смог определил для себя пару направлений, из которых вычеркнул в последние пару месяцев маркетинг, оставив - тестирование, фронтэнд и программирование, с последним достаточно непонятная ситуация, потому что в ШАГе на это дело придется потратить 3 года и 5 американских косарей, в Hilel есть 2 популярных направления - Pyton и Java, Java скорее всего отпадает ввиду беглого ознакомления и отзывов людей с кем я успел так или иначе пообщаться, сроки более гуманные 4 и 8 мес starter and advanced editon соответственно, по фронтенду аналогичная ситуация. Тестирование и там и там около года и впринципе цена похожа.

Собственно можно пару советов вдруг небезразличным по вузу, может я каких то ньюансов не знаю. И по специальности, какая ситуация нынче на рынки труда и какие перспективы у того или иного направления. Сам то я склоняюсь больше к фронтэнду и тестированию, потому как опять же по беглому знакомству, порог вхождения в программирования существенно выше чем во фронтэнд или тестировку и перспектива где то закрепиться маячит заметно дальше. Как вариант начать с фронтэнда, но с другой стороны очень многие говорят что его можно самостоятельно изучить... 

Спасибо зарнее. (ошибки чуть позже подредактирую)

----------


## Ull9

коротко мое имхо
если учится фронтенду - вполне пойдет нефромально онлайн.

с++ весьма тяжелая тема. там только время, там отсев, там все онсайт.

----------


## Nikles

> порог вхождения в программирования существенно выше чем во фронтэнд или тестировку


 Мануальных тестировшиков сотни на одну позицию и это вымирающая специальность, всем нужны автоматизаторы, а это тоже программирование.
Насчет фронтэнда - порог вхождения выше чем в бэкенд, и да, фронтенд это тоже программирование.  :smileflag: 
Касательно курсов и плана "вхождения" в айти, уже как то расписывал рекомендации по этому поводу: 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3298408&p=76536412&viewfull=1#post76536412

----------


## Ull9

> Насчет фронтэнда - порог вхождения выше чем в бэкенд


 коллега, вы мне не противоречите,
я говорил порог входа в программирование, имеется в виду классический Java девелопинг.
топикстартер ведь, java упоминал.
кстати спрос на java программеров стабильный и высокий.

----------


## kusanagi

Ну в любом случае верстать как верстать сайты представляется куда более понятным, чем с какой стороны вообще далекому от написания кода грамотно подойти к изучению отрасли, кроме того уже сразу понятен результат деятельности.

Пока что нужна какая то отправная точка, где окончив курсы можно было бы где то закрепиться и дальше наматывать знания и опыт, шаг и хилель вроде имеют свой отдел кадров, но как он работает я без понятия.

Еще посматриваю в сторону Big Data, но курсов по данному направлению нет ни отдельно, ни в качестве приложения к языкам и есть ли по нему какие то вакансии.

----------


## Ull9

Big Data весьма интересное направлание.
но там нужен python, и основательно.

покупатели на таких спецов, крупные банки, корпорации и правительство.
рядом стоит машинное обучение и искусственный интеллект.

----------


## Реалист

Не уверен что сильно по теме. Так как стал программистом не проходя каких либо курсов, (школьный багаж + самостоятельное обучение)
Являюсь программистом 7+ лет (Java)

Первое если вы пытаетесь выбрать перспективную технологию в разрезе того на сколько она востребована на рынке, то рекомендую ориентироваться больше на количество вакансий чем на субъективные мнения, в частности допустим глняуть здесь https://jobs.dou.ua/

Все что я описываю дальше, касается исключительно Java, но подозреваю ситуация по другим технологиям не сильно отличается
Самая большая проблема в отрасли, это условно "войти в IT". Вы должны понимать что количество желающих без опыта несоизмеримо больше количества вакансий. Соответственно что бы иметь шанс, вам крайне желательно иметь преимущества: 
1. Вы можете соврать в резюме что у вас есть условно пол-года/год опыта, что бы миновать стадию где ваше резюме просто выкидывают. Да врать это плохо, и если вы не подкрепите это адекватными базовыми знаниями то вы естественно провалитесь, но без этого с Вами возможно даже говорить не будут. И поверьте мне проваленное собеседование - это очень полезный опыт. И это гараздо полезнее чем не попадать на собеседования вообще.
2. Заведите себе проект на гит хабе, желательно показывая востребованные на рынке знания. В контексте java могу порекомендовать простой микросервис для регистрации пользователей с использованием Spring Boot, Hibernate. Сделать какие-то банальные рест эндпоинты на стандартны операции. Если вы еще допилите туда докер с к пример Spring Security тоже не плохо будет. Наличие такого проекта покажет наличие у вас минимальных знаний для работы в продуктовой компании. Так как по своему опыту могу сказать что очень большая доля Java проектов это написание Rest энпоинтов на какую-то бизнес логику. Для освоения этого Вам вряд ли понадобится 3+ года, но зависит от способностей к самообучению.
3. Сайты linkedin, dou.ua это основные ресурсы для смены работы. Но они вероятно эффективны для людей с опытом.
4. Если решитесь на самообучение, то гуглите топы книг по выбранному направлению, и рекомендую делать это на английском. Очень многие хорошие книги либо не переведены вообще либо переведены криво. И если честно я в принципе не очень доверяю результатам русскоязычных топов. Из тех топов которым можно доверять это наверное все что на https://stackoverflow.com/ с большим количеством лайков)... куда же без них)

На счет перспектив, можете опять таки ознакомится со статистикой зарплат на dou. Но на мой вкус она занижена, по крайней мере цифра в Киеве среди моих знакомых выше. И да можно уехать без проблем. Но ирония в том что чисто финансово уезжать не выгодно, ибо сейчас большинство устроены фопами с налогом 5%, во многих европейских странах после налогов у Вас будет оставаться приблизительно те же деньги, но стоимость жизни выше. Хотя там социалка получше, но это дело вкуса. Как минимум нужно понимать что многие программисты не уезжают, не потому что не могут а потому что это в том числе зачастую не выгодно.

P.S. И да я пишу все это подразумевая что вы знаете разговорный английский или как минимум читаете.

----------


## Ull9

толковое обьяснение.
плюсую

----------


## andruha1981

Главное выбрать, что ближе: программирование или тестирование. Для этого можно пройти коротенькие курсики, и понять для себя что интереснее. По программированию тоже можно что-то краткое пройти на питоне и Java (или еще что-то) и посмотреть какой язык ближе. Плюс важно учесть, возможно у вас есть друзья которые джависты или питонисты, которые подскажут и помогут. Тогда имеет смысл выбрать то же, что и друзья. Касательно обучения как начавший и бросивший ШАГ, я скажу что он имеет смысл только если вам до 20 лет и море времени. Там учат кое как и хаотично. Я бы это даже базисом не назвал. Насчет Хилель не могу ничего сказать. Скажу что по Java неплохо учил Сергей Моренец. Был еще онлайн учитель некто Шустов, но он исчез. Есть море практикантских программ. Неткрекер, Сигма, Датаарт и Епам вроде. В Датаарте точно постоянно набирают практикантов. Нужно только изучить Java Core и начать разбираться со Spring. Но на этом этапе самый важный пункт - это английский язык. Для вайтишника нужен уровень Upper Intermediate. Это настолько важный пункт, что сейчас даже учительницы английского вполне себе бегом заскакивают в айти.

----------

